# Sigelei 75w



## adiel baker (24/5/16)

I have a sigelei 75w with an efest battery(I know, spare me the lecture about it being sucky batteries). That being said, if I use a other battery, say a LG chocolate, would there really be a huge different in power? or is it just no recommended to use a single cell mod at high wattage.


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/5/16)

adiel baker said:


> I have a sigelei 75w with an efest battery(I know, spare me the lecture about it being sucky batteries). That being said, if I use a other battery, say a LG chocolate, would there really be a huge different in power? or is it just no recommended to use a single cell mod at high wattage.


I have 2 efest that i have been using in my single mods for over a year now. they get charged everyday. The have not lost barely any volts at full charge. they both read 4.18v fully charged. Yet my samsung pinkies i have had since decemeber only charge to 4.17v Brand new they would go to 4.19.... So i dont think efests are that bad. They are rewrapped from other battery manufactures. So it depends which efest you have i guess. But i have not had a problem with mine ever.

Back to the topic. You wouldnt see any difference. Maybe just battery life if you are getting LGs with higher mah and amp rating than your efest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

